# der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread



## King Wetzel (24. Dezember 2009)

hallo leute allen erst einmal ein  fohes fest 
Da ja heute weihnachten ist und man da ja auch meistens geschenke bekommt hab ich mir gedacht ich mach mal nen extra thread auf wo ihr eure ganzen tolle geschenke rein packen könnt aber auch übers ganze jahr wenn ihr z.b. geburtstag habt oder so kann alles hier hienein 
in diesem sinne noch besinnliche Feiertage und ein schönes und erfolgreiches jahr 2010
mit freundlichen grüßen Henry


----------



## angelsüchto (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

huhu,
bis jetzt hab ich angelmäßig eine anaconda liege bekommen


----------



## dodo12 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich werde heute Abend posten, was es gegeben hat! 
An alle ---> Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Frohe Weihnacht alle Mann


Ich werde eine Abu Pro Max bespult mit ner 15er Whiplash bekommen. Passend dazu ne Rozemeijer Jointed Gentle Jerk in 1,90m WG 30.60g
Ich freu mich tierisch!


----------



## Mordendyk (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich bekomme die gleiche Rute wie Flo nur in 2,10m
dazu noch eine DAM Quick Power Striker 2000 LH und 15lb Power Pro Red


----------



## Friedfischschreck (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Huhu, 
meine Freundin ist die Beste! In meinem Weihnachtspäckchen befand sich ein Illex Jerk Freddy 170F.:l


----------



## Wheelinger (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Die Zutaten für ein Angelzelt und eine Angelliege von Mutter, Oma und Oma, den Rest lege ich drauf ... wird wohl sowas in der Art:

Module Vario XXL EVO-Tex NANO 
http://www.brichi.de/produktneuheit...oesser/70-modul-vario-xxl-ab-august-2008.html

Anaconda Tent Bed Chair
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....liege-8-bein-p-6629&cName=liegen-stuehle-c-27


Wünsche Euch allen besinnliche und frohe Weihnachten im Kreise Eurer Lieben. |engel:


----------



## Anglerjugend (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Bei euch gibts so früh schon Geschenke?


----------



## GarstigerKot (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

ich hab echt noch gar keinen plan was ich bekommen könnte;+
naja ich sag aber bescheid.... wenns den was gibt|uhoh:

mfg


----------



## Wheelinger (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Bei euch gibts so früh schon Geschenke?



Nein, heute Abend nach der Kirche ... aber bei sowas muss man selbst ran beim Einkauf, daher muss man sich daheim absprechen. Leider ist die Überraschung so futsch, aber ich werde es viele Male im Sommer und Winter nicht bereuen und mich allzeit an den Geschenken erfreuen.


----------



## Ollek (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Frohes Fest allen......


Ihr glücklichen, Angelkram krich ich nie :c#d 

Gruss


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich habe eine große Bratpfanne bekommen!
Und jetzt sagt nicht, das hat nix mit angeln zu tun :q :q


----------



## G-hunter (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

ich habe die X-Point SCR Heavy 1.98 m / 30-120 g bekommen


----------



## ronny62 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich habe Garmin nüvi 1390T bekommen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich habe Liebe bekommen ^^


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

vor knapp 4wochen schon ne 4000er Rarenium von Shimano! das andere hat nix mit angeln am Hut!


----------



## dodo12 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich halte ne sehrsehr geile 4000er Sargus in der Hand! 
Erster Einduck ----> Top, angenehmer Wiederstand beim Kurbeln, sehrsehr gut verarbeitet und geile Optik!


----------



## sc00b (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

brichie carp liege und nen schnickes messer marke unbekannt, macht aber nen guten eindruck  morgen kommt. vllt noch ein Teil.. wer weiß..


----------



## grazy04 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

ne Daiwa RSI 2500 Sondermodell zum 50igsten (zum Barscheln) , ne Cormoran Black Star (zum Spinnfischen) , Kopytos (5 Farben a 10stk) , Lunkercity Shaker und Fin-S Shads je 3 Farben a 8 und a 10stk und ein paar Sachen die mit Angeln nix am Hut haben


----------



## StefanN :) (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

@dodo12

die sargus 4000er hab ich auch die 3000er ebenfalls sind hammer geile rollen und sehr robust  


ich hab geld bekommen  werd mir wohl davon die twinpower fc 4000er holen  


frohes fest leute!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich habe Liebe bekommen ^^



|good:

das einzige was wirklich zählt


----------



## Stauvie (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

ich darf nu auch ne X-Point Heavy SCR 30-120g mein eigen nennen.
ausserdem gabs noch nen 6" Piketime Lucio, nen 5" Sickly, nen 10 cm Salmo Fatso, nen 15 cm Salmo Warrior und nen  18 cm Salmo Jack.

und zu guter letzt ne feine hose und ne schön warme mütze für mein doch schon etwas kahl gewordenes haupt.

jetzt muss ich nur noch warten, bis dat wasser mal wieder frei wird.


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Neoprengummistiefel 
Wurde echt Zeit...die von letztem Jahr sind auf 

Und Geld, davon kann man sich jedenfalls die richtigen Sachen kaufen und bekommt nicht iwie son...Naja, ihr wisst schon :vik:


----------



## loki73 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

bei mir gabs entlich eine neue ködertasche von prologik mit 6großen und 2 kleinen köderschachteln.
dazu waren auch noch 3 packete hairy mary in den größen 10cm und 14cm. #6


ich glaub mein frauchen möchte mal wieder zander zum mittag |kopfkrat.


----------



## donlotis (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Schöne, warme Fleece-Handschuhe... :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## spin89 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Hab ne schöne rapala Tasche zum spinnfischen bekommen hab ich mir aber auch gewünscht sonst will ich nich wissen was ich fürn ******bekommen hättegruss Spin89


----------



## Wolfsburger (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich bekam heute auch noch ne neue Feeder+Zubehör

P.s jetzt fehlt nur noch der schaut was ich heute gefunden habe thread
oder
schau was ich heute geklaut habe thread.
*Frohe Wheinachten!*


----------



## Evil Deeds (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

also 
FOX F Box Large Doubel
korda skyraider & drop zone markerfloat pack
5x fox kling on inliner lead
7x fox kling on swivel lead
fox serie 2
fox serie 5
fox flexi ring swivels
korda rig rings
fox safety lead clips
fox swivels
bait bands

ja das wars


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> das einzige was wirklich zählt




Oh man ich würde auch Liebe bekommen wenn da nicht soviel Besuch wäre^^ und
unter anderem Angeln 2010 für den PC.


----------



## A.S (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Hi,

hab auch nur schöne Sachen bekommen...

1* Ne Revo SX LH!
3* Lucky Craft Supreme
1* Lucky Craft Tournament Rod
1* Zalt 14
1* Rapala Gliding Rap
2* Salmo Slider
1* Plano Tackle box


und das wars auch schon ^^


----------



## Berlinerstar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Nun macht doch mal Bilder von euren Geschenken, und stellt die rein. Anstatt nur zu schreiben was ihr bekommen habt!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ollek (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> P.s jetzt fehlt nur noch der schaut was ich heute gefunden habe thread
> oder
> schau was ich heute geklaut habe thread.
> *Frohe Wheinachten!*



:q Klick

Also bauchste nur noch den "Geklautthread" aufzumachen

Was ich mich frage, viele kriegen Ruten und Rollen usw. haben die Leute von denen man die Sachen geschenkt kriegt Ahnung vom Angeln oder sind die selber Angler???

Gruss


----------



## hoppa.7 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Morgen,
Ich werd mich nach den Feiertagen selbst beschenken,werd nach Dortmund zu Uli fahren und mir seine Baitjigger H gönnen.....Freu mich tierisch....:vik:



Every Lure has it´s Day...#6

Lg Dennis........C&R...............


----------



## Pepe.nt (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Hallo

Ich habe ein Echolot Humminbird 728 mit GPS , DualBeam und QuadraBeam geber bekommen !!!#6#6#6

Frohe Weihnachten an alle !!!

Lg Pepe.nt


----------



## Tüdde (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich hab einen Mustad Floater k) zum Kuddern und für die Brandung und einen Gleb-Schwarzen Salmo Slider bekommen.

Allen noch frohe Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Abgesehn von einem Buch hatte nichts mit meinem Hobby zu tun. Und das find ich ehrlich gesagt auch gut so, denn ich kenn mich.

Ich bin da recht wählerisch und "verwöhnt" bzw teils auch einfach "Perfektionist". Da dann mit "irgendwas" angeltechnischen anzukommen, kann schnell in die Hose gehn, und das weis auch jeder. 

Daher kauf ich mir mein Tackle usw selbst und zu Weihnachten und Geb gibts immer andere Sachen, die damit nix zu tun haben...!


----------



## Fury87 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Abgesehn von einem Buch hatte nichts mit meinem Hobby zu tun. Und das find ich ehrlich gesagt auch gut so, denn ich kenn mich.
> 
> Ich bin da recht wählerisch und "verwöhnt" bzw teils auch einfach "Perfektionist". Da dann mit "irgendwas" angeltechnischen anzukommen, kann schnell in die Hose gehn, und das weis auch jeder.
> 
> Daher kauf ich mir mein Tackle usw selbst und zu Weihnachten und Geb gibts immer andere Sachen, die damit nix zu tun haben...!




Das sehe ich auch so! |good:


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Abgesehn von einem Buch hatte nichts mit meinem Hobby zu tun. Und das find ich ehrlich gesagt auch gut so, denn ich kenn mich.
> 
> Ich bin da recht wählerisch und "verwöhnt" bzw teils auch einfach "Perfektionist". Da dann mit "irgendwas" angeltechnischen anzukommen, kann schnell in die Hose gehn, und das weis auch jeder.
> 
> Daher kauf ich mir mein Tackle usw selbst und zu Weihnachten und Geb gibts immer andere Sachen, die damit nix zu tun haben...!



Ich habe meiner Familie und Bekannten sogar verboten mir Angelequipment zu schenken. lediglich zu besonderen Anlässe dürfen Gutscheine verschenkt werden.


----------



## spinnermarv (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

so, dann zeig ich mal mein neues tackle, wobei vieles auch nicht mit angeln zu tun hatte. ach und noch ne rutentasche, aber die hab ich nicht fotografiert.
besonders das eka a10 ist der hammer und passt perfekt in meine sammlung


----------



## bladecx2 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

ich habe eine schicke felchen/renken/maränen rolle von der firma stucki bekommen.
http://www.bernhard-fishing.ch/upload/cms/felchenrolle.jpg

das teil sieht nicht nur hammer aus, sondern fühlt sich auch so an.
jetzt können die felchen, saiblinge und barsche kommen!!


----------



## boot (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Hi ich habe von einen Kind und seiner Oma ein Danke bekommen,
weil sie kein Geld für einen Weihnachtsbaum hatten haben sie unseren bekommen,und als ich gesehen habe wie sie sich gefreut haben war es für mich das größte geschenk.

*Frohe Weihnachten *


----------



## staffag (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Tja, da will mich doch jemand vom Angeln abhalten mit diesem "Familienzugang":


----------



## Anglerjugend (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



boot schrieb:


> Hi ich habe von einen Kind und seiner Oma ein Danke bekommen,
> weil sie kein Geld für einen Weihnachtsbaum hatten haben sie unseren bekommen,und als ich gesehen habe wie sie sich gefreut haben war es für mich das größte geschenk.
> 
> *Frohe Weihnachten *


 
Der wahre Geist von Weihnachten.
Bester Post bis jetzt, Weihnachten ist eh viel zu kommerziell!
Trotzdem frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Ein_Angler (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Weihnachten war diesmal sehr ergiebig.




Ich habe Daiwa Advantage 3000 A (alias Calida X) bekommen. :k:vik::k
Obwohl ich nur mit einer Daiwa Tierra gerechnet hatte welch grossartige Überraschung.




Dann ein Rute um besser den Barschen nachstellen zu können.
Rozemeijer Qualifier Gentle Spin 240, 8-30g. WG :q










Und dann diverse Rapalas um die erfolgschancen zu erhöhen. :q

Ich werden mir dann noch eine Daiwa INFINITY Q 2.70m/40-80g gönnen.


----------



## sc00b (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

im dritten bild der Rapala deep trail dancer - schönes Teil hab ich auch läuft um die 8-10m


----------



## kaizr (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Frohe Weihnachten,

bei mir gabs:

Daiwa Infinity Q Gummifischrute 2,70m 30-60g Wg.

und passend dazu

Cormoran Black Star 9 PiF 3500

muss nur noch eine passende geflochtene finden. Ich werde mich wohl wieder für eine 12er oder 15er Fireline entscheiden.

Mfg fabian


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

hallo leute tolle geschenke habt ihr da ja bekommen #6
ich hab auch noch etwas zu verzeichnen  um nach der schonzeit die Großhechte ein wenig zu ärgern die köder sind alle von uli beyers köderkunst


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Hab ne Daiwa Exceler Plus 4000E bespult mit ner 12er Spiderwire code red, nen Mefokescher und zwei Balzer Teleruten bekommen.
Echt fette Beute dieses Jahr. Man muss ich artig gewesen sein 
Noch frohe Festtage und nen guten Rutsch 
HHjung 93


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> hallo leute tolle geschenke habt ihr da ja bekommen #6
> ich hab auch noch etwas zu verzeichnen  um nach der schonzeit die Großhechte ein wenig zu ärgern die köder sind alle von uli beyers köderkunst


 

Das aufziehen üben wir dann nochmal, nech 
Schöne Weichköder


----------



## penell (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

hab mir selber was geschenkt, ist ne Prologic Butch Light und dazu ne Daiwa Megaforce geworden.
Rute und Rolle gefallen mir sehr gut, muss ich nur noch am Wasser einweihen


----------



## StefanN :) (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

schöne sachen jungs!


weiterhin petri heil und nen schönen 2. weihnachtstag


----------



## Bassey (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> hallo leute tolle geschenke habt ihr da ja bekommen #6
> ich hab auch noch etwas zu verzeichnen  um nach der schonzeit die Großhechte ein wenig zu ärgern die köder sind alle von uli beyers köderkunst



Schicke Köder!
Für Waller wahrscheinlich auch super, wo bekommt man so schicke Twister?

LG

Bassey


----------



## alex82 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p10268_XXL-Giant-Twister-Motoroel-Rotglitter.html


----------



## jerkfreak (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



Bassey schrieb:


> Schicke Köder!
> Für Waller wahrscheinlich auch super, wo bekommt man so schicke Twister?
> 
> LG
> ...


 
Für Waller ganz ok, ja, müssen aber nicht sein...!  N 16er tuts auch. Und du kommst auf mehr Wurffrequenz!


----------



## alex82 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

N 16 er ist aber ganz schön lütt als Twister. Das http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p9764_Big--180-n-Grub-10----25-cm-Rootbeer-Flake.html wäre mein Minimum als Twister auf Hecht.


----------



## jerkfreak (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich meinte nen 16er Shad...!

Wird bspw am Po oft den riesen Dingern vorgezogen, weil du ihn einfach ausdauernder fischen kannst, weil weniger Gewicht und den nötigen Klatsch beim Aufkommen auf die Oberfläche macht er trotzdem. Und folglich erhöhst du auch die Wurffrequenz, worauf es ja ankommt, weil weniger Gewicht. Weite Würfe brauchste ja meist eh nicht...!


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

bei mir gabs 3 chub snooper 3 lb ruten und 3 okuma powerliner . und futterale.
mfg karsten


----------



## Bassey (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Für Waller ganz ok, ja, müssen aber nicht sein...!  N 16er tuts auch. Und du kommst auf mehr Wurffrequenz!



Das ist nicht so mein Problem, durch's regelmäßige Holzhacken im Garten hab ich Ausdauer in den Armen und n "zartes Reh" bin ich sowieso :vik: (Dat zarte Reh war ironie :q )

SIND SIE ZU SCHWER, BIST DU ZU SCHWACH ^^


----------



## King Wetzel (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

SIND SIE ZU SCHWER, BIST DU ZU SCHWACH ^^[/QUOTE]
 genau richtige einstellung #6#6#6#6



:vik:gruß henry


----------



## batron (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Hab mich selbst beschenkt wie immer:

x-line jerkclub
gepimpte calcutta 251 ( gebraucht von ab-member)
2x piketime sickly 6
1x piketime buffalo 5
1 x Zam wobbler
1x aad dam topper

rutscht gut 
tilo

PS: am 29.12 und 30.12. geht nochmal raus aufn kubitzer:vik:


----------



## Angelzwerg (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Hallo!
Ich hoffe ihr hattet schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage.Also ich habe zwei SKORPION XPC LIGHT 240 Angelruten,zwei BYRON RX30 Angelrollen,ein Kescher von Zebco und eine Zubehörbox mit zwei Posen,einer Wasserkugel,einem Hakenlöser,einem Twister,einem Gummifisch,einem Jig-Haken,einem Wobbler,einem Blinker,einem Aalglöckchen,zehn gebundenen Haken,vier Wirbeln und einem Grundblei bekommen.Petri Heil #6!

Gruß Angelzwerg #h


----------



## rockWell (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Von meinem Schatz eine:







Jetzt muss nur noch der Rhein ein wenig abklingen und die "Spinnerei" kann beginnen  |supergri


----------



## dodo12 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Bei mir hats wie gesagt ne 4000er Sargus geben!





PS: Sorry für die schlechte Bildquali, weil ich das Bild mit dem Handy gemacht habe!


----------



## Fabi-21 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

fisch und fang abo, und ne balzer hecht rute!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Glühstrumpf zu den schicken Sachen Jungs #6

Für mich gab es dieses Jahr leider keine Angelsachen, dafür einen 
Kaffeeautomat um die kalten Knochen wieder warm zu bekommen und schickes Fischbesteck um den Fang auch stilvoll verwerten zu können. 

Ich lasse mir aber eigentlich gerne Angelsachen schenken da meine "Schenker"
wissen bei wem sie bestellen müssen.


----------



## eric_d. (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich habe unter anderen das gekrieg:
http://images.google.de/images?source=ig&hl=de&rlz=1G1GGLQ_DEDE346&q=samsung%20gt-s5230&lr=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
Außerdem gab es noch ein Gutschein vom Tackledealer und noch ein paar Sachen.


----------



## Angelzwerg (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Zitat:
Was ich mich frage, viele kriegen Ruten und Rollen usw. haben die Leute von denen man die Sachen geschenkt kriegt Ahnung vom Angeln oder sind die selber Angler???





Mein Vater,von dem ich die Ausrüstung bekommen habe, hat früher mal ein paar Jahre geangelt und weiß daher welche Sachen ich (#azum Spinnfischen# benötige.

MfG Angelzwerg


----------



## TRANSformator (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



Angelzwerg schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, viele kriegen Ruten und Rollen usw. haben die Leute von denen man die Sachen geschenkt kriegt Ahnung vom Angeln oder sind die selber Angler???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool, noch jemand aus Meppen.

Gruß


----------



## Bassey (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich hab jetzt zwei von denen hier geschenkt bekommen für's Wallerfischen am Main... Scheeeee!!!

http://www.fishing-dreams.de/Granada-Big-Fish-Waller-320


----------



## King Wetzel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

hey cool Bassey
und wenn noch jemand etwas geschenktbekommt oder etwas geschenktbekommen hat, z.B. zum geburtstag immer rein damit
MFG henry


----------



## dodo12 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



Angelzwerg schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, viele kriegen Ruten und Rollen usw. haben die Leute von denen man die Sachen geschenkt kriegt Ahnung vom Angeln oder sind die selber Angler???



Hey, ich gebe auf meinen Wunschlisten (besser gesagt--> Bestelllisten^^) immer die genauen Links von den jeweiligen Händlern an, und meine Eltern bestellen halt das was im Link angegeben ist! #h#h


----------



## King Wetzel (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

also ums nochmal auf zu greifen 

heute ne black stream in 300cm gekriegt außerdem noch nen mora messer zum jagen und angeln 

sonntag oder montag kommen die fotos 
MFG und fröhliche Weihnachten Henry


----------



## LeineAngler93 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Einen kleinen Helikopter, um die Fische ausspionieren zu können:q


----------



## MinnowKiller (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich habe nee Pezon&Michel Redoutble Bass bekommen daran nee Shimano Exage 1000 Fc (2011er Version) dazu nee schöne 0,10er Whiplash Crystal und eine neue Polbrille auch von Shimano juhuuuu


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

ja super!!!!
mal sehen was ich heute und morgen noch so bekomme 
MFG Henry


----------



## Oeschi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Musste mich selbst beschenken. Hab mir diesen Bausatz gegönnt.

http://www.rutenbau-hellbrueck.de/s...d/199/XTCsid/41e173ed444ee5d1870c24d34fb92709


----------



## S.D. (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Fürs angeln gabs leider nur nen 25 Euro Gutschein.
Der wurde heute Nacht schon gut angelegt


----------



## henrikm (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Bei mir gabs ne Shimano Speedmaster + Spro Red Arc und ne 0,15er Power Pro in weiß.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Soll ich jetzt meine Socken einstellen? |gr:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ProBass99 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Und ich werde die nächsten Tage per Post meine neue Rocke Nano bekommen JUHUUUUU


----------



## Che_ck_er (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich hab nen Airbrush Kompressor und ne Dekupiersäge zum Wobblerbau bekommen:vik: Und ich hab mir selber noch eine Iwata Revolution HP-BR (Airbrushpistole) geschenkt:m


----------



## zesch (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

eine Canon Power Shot

von meiner Frau

für noch bessere Fisch Fotos !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## tosa76 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

- einen Daunenparka mit Fellkragen
- einen Rapalla Jointed Wobbler

und eine Glück bringende goldene Winkekatze aus China :m


----------



## west1 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

2 Paar selbst gestrickte Socken, damit ich bei dem Wetter ohne kalte Füße vom angeln nach Hause komme.


----------



## KawangA (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

mir hat der weihnachtsmann eine polbrille von shimano gebracht.


----------



## GarstigerKot (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Hallo ihr beschenkten...


Ich habe diese fantastische Rolle zu Weihnachten bekommen  nur in 2.0
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/waterw05.html

Wahnsinns Rolle:g

mfg


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Zwei neue Unterhosen. Bei Bedarf kann ich noch Bilder einstellen :vik:


----------



## King Wetzel (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Zwei neue Unterhosen. Bei Bedarf kann ich noch Bilder einstellen :vik:


 ja bitte :m:vik:


----------



## Der_Freak (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Ich hab die Greys GRXI+ Aftma 6 geschenkt bekommen :k
Und als Rolle die Okuma Airframe, die Rolle ist echt nen schniekes Ding für den Preis :m


----------



## forellenhunter81 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

....da hat wohl jemand meinen Wunschzettel gelesen....:vik:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*



> ....da hat wohl jemand meinen Wunschzettel gelesen....
> 
> Gruß Stefan




Ist aber äußerst Detailreich für ein 1:16 Modell.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

Schimano Speedmaster AX Feederrute :m


----------



## King Wetzel (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

ich werde nachher auch mal nen paar bilder machen und die hier einstellen 

MFG Henry


----------



## King Wetzel (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der schau was ich geschenkt bekommen hab thread*

hier die pic´s


----------

